# Remembering TIANA LEMNITZ



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Born on a day like today in the year 1897 and one of the finest full lyric sopranos I know of. Two of the selections below, of Meistersinger, were taped during a National Socialist rally in Nürnberg, in 1938, led by Furtwängler. They are what they are and I will understand if some will cringe at the notion of even playing them. On the other hand, is Furtwängler subjected to the same opprobrium despite ample evidence of cultural collaboration throughout the regime? The other selection is of her still-unequaled Pamina.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

I wanted to post a film, the only one of Lemnitz in existence as far as I know, in which she sings Desdemona to Max Lorenz’s Otello, in German (less offensive to me than Wagner-In-Italian). However, the item renders as “video unavailable”. So, if interested, do a YouTube search for “Tiana Lemnitz Max Lorenz” and it may bubble to the top of search results. The video title is *Musikstadt Berlin 1940 - 44, Heinz Erhardt - Walter Ludwig - Max Lorenz & Tiana Lemnitz*
Their joint appearance starts at 04:59. Good luck.


----------

